# Lag Issues On Xbox Live Despite Good Connection



## Messerv (Apr 16, 2010)

Recently I purchased a new Net gear wireless modem/router to replace my Zoom one which has recently died. Everything is fine, except from time to time when playing on xbox live, I experience periods of "Lag" despite the connection being fine. In these periods, in any game i play (on line multi-player) the screen will constantly glitch and peoples voices will come though stuttered. Basic tasks such as opening a message, joining a party/game, accepting invites, will take a unusually long period of time. Though all this, my connection appears fine on the on line games, for example, when playing the Call of duty games on line, I can have a full green connection bar, with this "Lag" still occurring.
Most of the time the connection is fine, but when this occurs it can be very frustrating. It is definitely not specific to my xbox, or the wireless adapter as i have tested it with a friends xbox and adapter.

Please help as this is a very annoying occurrence :upset:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Can;t use a hard-wired connection? Wireless is hardly ideal for gaming.


----------



## Messerv (Apr 16, 2010)

ebackhus said:


> Can;t use a hard-wired connection? Wireless is hardly ideal for gaming.


My wireless connection was fine with my previous modem. . . And using a wired connection would be alot of hassle.


----------



## III Ninjaa III (Apr 25, 2010)

I had this problem try moving your wireless network adapter around. What i do is go on any of the Cods, go into a free for all.. press back and look at the score section. Move my wirless thing around until its in a position where it stays at 3 bars. Works like a charm..


----------

